# Twisted Perfection Audio



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

whats good fellas me and the homie started us a company cause we are sick of getting taxed for some sick designed stuff so check us out on facebook or i will post pics soon http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pa...127808547289132


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Feb 4 2011, 12:24 PM~19787764
> *whats good fellas me and the homie started us a company cause we are sick of getting taxed for some sick designed stuff so check us out on facebook or i will post pics soon http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pa...127808547289132
> *


good luck homie on your shop. keep car audio alive. im out doing it big in az.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 4 2011, 10:26 PM~19791847
> *good luck homie on your shop. keep car audio alive. im out doing it big in az.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man if im ever down that way i will stop by


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

a box made for a mustang 








a 6 and 1/2 speaker 








a small center console for a cutlass








a 64 impala console with tac gauges








another pic on the 64 console








the other side of the cutlass


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

kick panels for a 66 IMPALA ???


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Feb 16 2011, 03:22 PM~19885746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie keep it going.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tre's ride (Dec 15, 2006)

looks good ***** good luck


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Feb 16 2011, 03:22 PM~19885746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP+Feb 16 2011, 04:35 PM~19885846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

How much for the G body center console?


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 17 2011, 01:36 PM~19893325
> *How much for the G body center console?
> *


thats a custom made piece we can make you one just let us know how you want it four switches cup holders whatever just let us know what you need in it and i can get you a better price :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Feb 18 2011, 08:37 AM~19900288
> *thats a custom made piece we can make you one just let us know how you want it four switches cup holders whatever just let us know what you need in it and i can get you a better price :biggrin:
> *


Nope just bare, not cuts, I can do all of that


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well fellas we are ready to take your orders let us know what we can build for you :biggrin:


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

been working hard the last two days get them order in now


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

CUSTOM CENTER CONSOLE FOR 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What about some kicks for a regal to hold 6.5's and tweets


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 11 2011, 05:34 PM~20532462
> *CUSTOM CENTER CONSOLE FOR 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR
> *


WITH 6.5S & TWEETS 
X2


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

CAN YOU MAKE A CUSTOM BACK DECK WITH FOUR 6X9S FOR A 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:  :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :x:


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

Im glad u like it see people we out here doing work for y'all


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@May 16 2011, 07:00 AM~20561572
> *Im glad u like it see people we out here doing work for y'all
> *


YESSIR!
THEY ARE PUTN IN WORK & AT PLAYA PRICES.. 
THEY ARE GONA KILL THE COMPETITION IN UTAH :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :ninja: :boink:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

NOW GOTA GEAT SEATS DONE & DETAILED


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

Another happy customer


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

how much to make a rear deck plate for a 83 monte carlo that holds 5.25 and bullet horn tweeter a lil weak example with the keyboard to shew how i want them on the rear (O o o O)


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://issuu.com/dr.gloss/docs/doc2/1?zoom...ewMode=magazine


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://issuu.com/dr.gloss/docs/skmvol1iss1...ewMode=magazine


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

this is the first one its in my 85 cutty four 4x10's rear deck


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

let me know if you want one made for yo ride


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

How much would you charge for a rear deck for a 83 monte carlo


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DATS WSUP! CANT WAIT TO SEE MINES..


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

here is my custom fiberglass rear deck lid 
four pioneer 6x9's 4-way's with port hole for four 10 inch subwoofer's going in a 98 lincoln town car


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Mr-76Imp (Apr 18, 2012)

How much for a console for a 1976 Glasshouse with bench seat up front? Just cup holders and 6x9 cutouts.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

UCETAH said:


> here is my custom fiberglass rear deck lid
> four pioneer 6x9's 4-way's with port hole for four 10 inch subwoofer's going in a 98 lincoln town car


Interesting fiberglass you got there!


----------



## Momoroco (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey !!! Bro what's up are you still on the game ?
I'm looking for custom consola with gauges like the one on the picture for my 1964 Chevy impala 2 door hardtop !!! Please let me know where are you location on Los Angeles text me or call me to 213 3092445 !!!


----------

